# TAP Portugal



## AmtrakMaineiac (May 18, 2022)

Whenever I search for flights between the US and UK, I get low priced flights from TAP Portugal, sometimes hundreds of dollars below other airlines. While part of the reason for the low price I assume is the need to change planes in Lisbon, I am not sure if this is a case of "you get what you pay for". Does anyone have any experience flying TAP is it any good or should it be avoided?


----------



## slasher-fun (May 18, 2022)

No reason to avoid TAP, plus you can use a free layover in Lisbon or Porto.


----------



## v v (Aug 16, 2022)

slasher-fun said:


> No reason to avoid TAP, plus you can use a free layover in Lisbon or Porto.



Agree


----------

